# Filling ant tunnels with epoxy - advice needed



## FarmerMike (Jan 19, 2017)

Not sure if I'm posting in the correct place, but here goes. While cutting up some silver maples we took down, I came across an area heavily excavated by ants, but not completely hollow yet. So I sawed off a chunk thinking it would be a good end table if filled with clear epoxy. It's about 24" diameter. I have zero experience with this type of thing. I have no idea what product or process to use, or how long to let the piece dry before starting the process. Any advice or suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 19, 2017)

Why fill them, I like it just the way it is, adds character to it, and will make aa cool looking table top. jst saying

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2017)

I second that, maybe get a piece of glass cut to sit on top of it. Tony


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2017)

Don't know why it posted 3 times, sorry!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> Don't know why it posted 3 times, sorry!



I got it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 19, 2017)

You will for sure want to let the wood fully dry. 

Looks like a thick piece to fill the whole voids... If it was me I would fill it from the top then flip it over so it all runs back to the surface. Might take a couple gos at it but will save a bunch on filling the whole thing.


----------



## ClintW (Jan 19, 2017)

You could fill with clear casting resin. That way it has the holes still. Maybe even find some dead ants to trap in the resin to add a realistic effect.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Brain M (Jan 19, 2017)

Hahaha..... let me know when you find some dead ants!!!!!


----------



## FarmerMike (Jan 19, 2017)

Appreciate all your thoughts. I like the idea of just smoothing the surface and cutting a piece of glass, particularly because it would be the least amount of effort and least chance of me messing it up. I could do it that way and give it time to dry out good. Could always fill the voids later on. If I do fill, it will definitely be clear. Frozen ants were flying everywhere when I blew it out with the air compressor...guess I should have saved some.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

